# Breeders in Colorado?



## Pattyobrien3

I'm new to the Denver, Colorado area, and I'm shopping for a german shepherd puppy. I've been to a couple breeders in the area, but I was wondering if anyone had strong opinions on breeders in the area. I'm willing to travel ~90 mins to kennels close to Denver, but no further, so Colorado springs breeders are certainly worth considering to me. 

I've been to rocky mountian german shepherds, and their breeding stock and facilities seemed top-notch, though I've heard read about some concerns with them not having a very good health guarantee. 

Crystal Creek Shepherds had nice puppies, and the breeder seemed very knoweldgable about caring of shepherds, but it seemed like he didn't have much in the way of stock, and that some of the dogs bloodlines were getting a little close. In addition, none are imports, they are all american-bred shepherds - this isn't a bad thing, in itself, but I think I feel a bit better getting shepherds with more of a german pedrigee.

Littleton Shepherds (now in Co springs) was a nice home run operation, like Crystal Creek, and they seemed like their sires / dams were healthy, happy, and were imports. I'm leaning toward them at the moment. 

I've seen some other breeders in the area, both in person or on the internet, but based on prices or facilities, the above are the only 3 I'm interseted in at the moment. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on reputable, reasonably priced shepherd puppies in the area? to me, reasonably priced means less that $1600. I've seen some breeders in the area selling puppies for up to $2,500, which seems a bit extreme. 

I am just looking for a companion pet, not for showing or breeding. Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Bear GSD

Hi PattyObrien,
As I have mentioned on another thread, My puppy is from Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. I was very happy with my experience with Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. I can't say to your hearing about health concerns because I have yet to have any health issues with my pup. They do have quite a few litters which means they are producing a lot of puppies each year. I am sure that more experienced people on this board will tell you this is undesireable.
I too looked at a lot of other options and for what I was looking for Rocky Mountain was the best choice for me. I did also look at another breeder that you did not list. I think another board member on here purchased a dog from here:
Denver CO German Shepherds | Dog Breeders | German Shepherd Puppies
I spoke with Five Peaks and found them very knowledgeable and I might have purchased from them if they would have had puppies available at the time.
Good luck with your search and if you have any questions that I can answer about Rocky Mountain German Shepherds, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Nikitta

I highly recommend Five Peaks German Shepherds. Elaine is a wonderful breeder that cares about her dogs and breeds top of the line dogs. She takes the time to make sure you are a good match for your puppy. She has a free puppy class. Check out her website.


----------



## Pattyobrien3

I've heard some concers about RMGS because they breed lots of puppies as well, but in my opinion, they are running a business, and a successful business needs to have enough stock to keep up with demand. They seemed to have quite a lot of breeding stock, their kennels were clean, and their dogs seemed happy, well fed and well cared for. 

So, in my opinion, there shouldn't be any problem with them having a constant supply of puppies, esepcially if the demand is there, and judging from their waiting list, I assume that there is. 

They are a little more expensive than some of the other breeders, but you get what you pay for, as they say. 

Do you recall the sire / dam of your little Bear? That's what I'm planning on naming mine, incidentally. 




Bear GSD said:


> Hi PattyObrien,
> As I have mentioned on another thread, My puppy is from Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. I was very happy with my experience with Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. I can't say to your hearing about health concerns because I have yet to have any health issues with my pup. They do have quite a few litters which means they are producing a lot of puppies each year. I am sure that more experienced people on this board will tell you this is undesireable.
> I too looked at a lot of other options and for what I was looking for Rocky Mountain was the best choice for me. I did also look at another breeder that you did not list. I think another board member on here purchased a dog from here:
> Denver CO German Shepherds | Dog Breeders | German Shepherd Puppies
> I spoke with Five Peaks and found them very knowledgeable and I might have purchased from them if they would have had puppies available at the time.
> Good luck with your search and if you have any questions that I can answer about Rocky Mountain German Shepherds, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Bear GSD

I sent you 2 PM's (obviously I don't know how navigate this forum)Sorry for the duplicate messages!
Good Luck, keep us posted with updates and pictures!


----------



## szariksdad

I would run away from Five Peaks myself, I went there for an interview and she was about begging me to buy a pup implying if I didn't she could not pay her bills so I ran. it all depends on if you want a pup only I know someone who is just starting breeding and she has a nice litter on the ground but the pups are older, not sure what she is asking though. As for RMGSD I shared my concerns on the other thread. There is another breeder, I don;t know if she is still breeding but she occasionally has a pet pup out of her working breeding's, her kennel is Kennel Dogs Schutzhund Home protection SAR Police Dogs Mondio French Ring As far as your comments about RMGSD they do get the demand since she pays for the advertising to show the highest on a google search for breeders in CO.


----------



## Bear GSD

PattyObrien3,
Maybe if you could tell us what type of dog you are looking for? I know you said you wanted a companion pet, but there are so many different lines to choose from...working lines, show lines etc....
The website that Szariksdad posted was of working line dogs. They might be a little higher drive than you might want if you are not planning on working with the dog?


----------



## Bear GSD

Szariksdad made a great suggestion on the other thread about visiting a few Schutzhund or Dog Clubs in the area to mabe get some opinions and maybe see some dogs from some local breeders. I think it would be worth your while to check some out before deciding on a breeder.


----------



## Pattyobrien3

szariksdad said:


> I would run away from Five Peaks myself, I went there for an interview and she was about begging me to buy a pup implying if I didn't she could not pay her bills so I ran. it all depends on if you want a pup only I know someone who is just starting breeding and she has a nice litter on the ground but the pups are older, not sure what she is asking though. As for RMGSD I shared my concerns on the other thread. There is another breeder, I don;t know if she is still breeding but she occasionally has a pet pup out of her working breeding's, her kennel is Kennel Dogs Schutzhund Home protection SAR Police Dogs Mondio French Ring As far as your comments about RMGSD they do get the demand since she pays for the advertising to show the highest on a google search for breeders in CO.


I too had some reservations abot 5 peaks GSD - their sire, vito, was a very impressive dog, though I had some concerns about their facilities, and some of the younger adult dogs they had from previous litters appeared to abnormal, though I couldn't put my finger on why. Maybe to tall and lean. 

Regardless, I didn't really like their kennels, and I wasn't wild about the dam, but the sire was very impressive.

I'm not really looking for schutzhund dog, I'm just looking for a handsome black/red companion pup.


----------



## Pattyobrien3

Bear GSD said:


> Szariksdad made a great suggestion on the other thread about visiting a few Schutzhund or Dog Clubs in the area to mabe get some opinions and maybe see some dogs from some local breeders. I think it would be worth your while to check some out before deciding on a breeder.


I have attempted to contact the only local GSD club I could locate, but I have yet to be contacted back. 

Do you know the name / # of any local clubs? I am closest to aurora, co, but I'm willing to drive about anywhere in Denver.


----------



## Nikitta

Hm, I've had nothing but good experiences with Five Peaks and gotten 2 great dogs from them.


----------



## Bear GSD

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I have attempted to contact the only local GSD club I could locate, but I have yet to be contacted back.
> 
> Do you know the name / # of any local clubs? I am closest to aurora, co, but I'm willing to drive about anywhere in Denver.


I just googled Schutzhund Clubs, Colorado and it came up with a few options. I don't have any experiences with any so I can't make any recommendations. Hopefully someone on this board belongs to one the clubs and can chime in.
I would also be curious about recommendations.


----------



## Pattyobrien3

I called a couple in the last few hours, hoping to get a couple calls back, but the people I talked to were either unwilling or unable to give me any sort of recommendations, or even warnings. Just vague "be careful where you buy" recommendations. I'm going to be a bit suprised if someone's going to give a strong recommendation or warning over the phone to a stranger, but we'll see.


----------



## Bear GSD

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I called a couple in the last few hours, hoping to get a couple calls back, but the people I talked to were either unwilling or unable to give me any sort of recommendations, or even warnings. Just vague "be careful where you buy" recommendations. I'm going to be a bit suprised if someone's going to give a strong recommendation or warning over the phone to a stranger, but we'll see.


I do think that to get a good idea on breeders you may need to actually visit some of the clubs while they are in a training session and talk to some of the members.
Some of them might be willing to give you their opinions and then you can actual see the dogs and what breeders they might have come from.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I called a couple in the last few hours, hoping to get a couple calls back, but the people I talked to were either unwilling or unable to give me any sort of recommendations, or even warnings. Just vague "be careful where you buy" recommendations. I'm going to be a bit suprised if someone's going to give a strong recommendation or warning over the phone to a stranger, but we'll see.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

If you've been reading that above site I just posted, what should your statement I quoted be leaning you towards???


----------



## Nikitta

Quote:
Originally Posted by *szariksdad*  
_I would run away from Five Peaks myself, I went there for an interview and she was about begging me to buy a pup implying if I didn't she could not pay her bills so I ran. it all depends on if you want a pup only I know someone who is just starting breeding and she has a nice litter on the ground but the pups are older, not sure what she is asking though. As for RMGSD I shared my concerns on the other thread. There is another breeder, I don;t know if she is still breeding but she occasionally has a pet pup out of her working breeding's, her kennel is Kennel Dogs Schutzhund Home protection SAR Police Dogs Mondio French Ring As far as your comments about RMGSD they do get the demand since she pays for the advertising to show the highest on a google search for breeders in CO._

I too had some reservations abot 5 peaks GSD - their sire, vito, was a very impressive dog, though I had some concerns about their facilities, and some of the younger adult dogs they had from previous litters appeared to abnormal, though I couldn't put my finger on why. Maybe to tall and lean. 

Regardless, I didn't really like their kennels, and I wasn't wild about the dam, but the sire was very impressive.

I'm not really looking for schutzhund dog, I'm just looking for a handsome black/red companion 



BTW Vito is Jasira's father.


----------



## szariksdad

I think some of you have a misconception of who does Sch. or other dog sport. Yes there are hard core fanatics who will not talk to you unless the dog is in kennel when not training. However a majority go out to do the dog sport since they and their dog enjoy it a lot and started with a pet. Also calling a club and asking for breeder recommendation in the ares will not work, remember in the CO area the total population who does dog sports is small compared to the overall population. If you are focusing on black and red showlines that is fine but there are a few smaller kennels that have quality showline dogs that have great temperament and nerves. As far as Five Peaks like I said I have never had as much pressure placed on me to buy a pup at that moment which reminded me of a used car salesman desperate to close a deal so I ran. Also she does not work her dogs at all in any venue, she instead buys adults from Germany with or without strong pedigrees and try to pass them off as she works them.


----------



## szariksdad

As a follow up, yes I am active in a Sch. club with my dog. You can check the SchUSA website of DVG website to find local Sch. clubs or you can check into one of the ring sport clubs also. For Bear since you are up in Boulder you may want to visit Black Diamond out in Erie. I know a few of the people that go there and like working with them.


----------



## Bear GSD

szariksdad said:


> As a follow up, yes I am active in a Sch. club with my dog. You can check the SchUSA website of DVG website to find local Sch. clubs or you can check into one of the ring sport clubs also. For Bear since you are up in Boulder you may want to visit Black Diamond out in Erie. I know a few of the people that go there and like working with them.


 Thanks,
Someone at my boarding facility mentioned Black Diamond, but I didn't get much information on their web page because the page shows up with only a phone number. I'll give them a call and go and check them out.


----------



## Pattyobrien3

Bear GSD said:


> I do think that to get a good idea on breeders you may need to actually visit some of the clubs while they are in a training session and talk to some of the members.
> Some of them might be willing to give you their opinions and then you can actual see the dogs and what breeders they might have come from.


 
Do you know of any german shepherd clubs in the area? The only one I've found is rocky mountain german shepherd club, and all the information on their website is outdated. Their next meeting is set for March 18th, 2012. They do have recommended breeders, but all of them either A) have inoperatable links B) Won't return / answer calls or C) Don't and won't have puppies for sale. 

Additionally, the only person on their contact list who got back to me hasn't been an officer for a long time, and specifically stated she was unwilling to give me any warnings or recommendations for fear of slandering people's businessess. 

So, in short, it's not a helpful resource.

I'm trying to look more into schutzhound clubs, but to be honest they haven't been very helpful so far either - but visiting when they're training may get more results.


----------



## Nikitta

That's YOUR impressions of Elaine at Five Peaks Szariksdad. Not mine. And how do you know Elaine does or doesn't do with her dogs or why she buys from Germany? You have hidden cameras in her kennel?


----------



## Bear GSD

Pattyobrien3 said:


> Do you know of any german shepherd clubs in the area? The only one I've found is rocky mountain german shepherd club, and all the information on their website is outdated. Their next meeting is set for March 18th, 2012. They do have recommended breeders, but all of them either A) have inoperatable links B) Won't return / answer calls or C) Don't and won't have puppies for sale.
> 
> Additionally, the only person on their contact list who got back to me hasn't been an officer for a long time, and specifically stated she was unwilling to give me any warnings or recommendations for fear of slandering people's businessess.
> 
> So, in short, it's not a helpful resource.
> 
> I'm trying to look more into schutzhound clubs, but to be honest they haven't been very helpful so far either - but visiting when they're training may get more results.


I think that you have done your homework and know what you are looking for. I know all I was looking for was a great companion pet, and now maybe I might try something else with my dog, but will need to look into it further.
I think you need to just go on your gut instincts and not worry so much about whether opinions on this board may or may not sway you in your decision. I think it would be nice if you could maybe get some recommendations from a GSD Club or a Schutzhund club, but ultimately they will be opinions. 
Maybe do a round two of the breeders that you were considering and maybe you could ask them for some referrals of past clients
you can talk to? I know it's such a hard decision because it's one that will be a long term commitment, I'm glad that you are putting so much thought into it. Good Luck!


----------



## Pattyobrien3

Bear GSD said:


> I think that you have done your homework and know what you are looking for. I know all I was looking for was a great companion pet, and now maybe I might try something else with my dog, but will need to look into it further.
> I think you need to just go on your gut instincts and not worry so much about whether opinions on this board may or may not sway you in your decision. I think it would be nice if you could maybe get some recommendations from a GSD Club or a Schutzhund club, but ultimately they will be opinions.
> Maybe do a round two of the breeders that you were considering and maybe you could ask them for some referrals of past clients
> you can talk to? I know it's such a hard decision because it's one that will be a long term commitment, I'm glad that you are putting so much thought into it. Good Luck!


That's quite true, there's lots of opinions out there, and some may directly contrast, as shown even in this thread! 

I'm giving some serious thought to Rocky Mountian German Shepherds - they're a little more expensive than Littleton Shepherds, but to be honest, I liked RMGS' sire and dam better. Although that litter is already sold out. 

But RMGS' operation seemed very professionally run. They do produce lots of puppies, but they sure seem to run out quick, which indicates that they're simply trying to keep up with demand. I'm glad you've enjoyed your pup, and Whiskey was an impressive sire. I think I'll give them another look this weekend.


----------



## Barbarajo

Hello, I just wanted to say that I have been where you are on your GSD search, so here is my two cents....
I love Rockey Mountain German Shepherd in Conifer CO, In my option the owner Jayne Holmes is an outstanding breeder and trainer and a true gift to the breed. I have watch Jayne from a far with her dogs and I find it amazing how she helps people find the GSD pup or dog that matches there needs the most. She is high end on price but I think you get what you pay for when it comes to Rockey Mountain German Shepherds they know there dogs and they are all loved. If you knew me, you would know that I live my life with integrity and honesty and I would not recommend any place unless I knew with 100% certainty that my words are true. Good luck, BarbaraJo


----------



## JakodaCD OA

there are so many good breeders around, Patty my suggestion is, if you are interested in RMCGS' go check them out in person. I know nothing of them, but you've gotten a couple of positive experiences from them, go visit, meet their dogs, meet the owner, go with your gut

Good luck in your search


----------



## olaosa

can anyone fill me in on which colorado breeders produce which kinds of dogs? I have tried to email almost all of them. Only 1 replied in the last 5 days and they are asking $3500. I would appreciate a PM from anyone on Crystal Creek, 5 peaks, rocky mountain, or any others that you all have experience with. I am looking in the 1000-2500 range. I really like the look of crystal creek's pups and parents. However, i believe he is behind on his applications and havent gotten a reply yet. Thanks for an info. 

JR


----------



## olaosa

When i said which kinds of dogs i mean working lines or show lines, and which are german lines vs american.


----------



## motoracer51

I expanded my breeder perimeter to pretty much the whole US after talking to a few people who were active in the GSD and more particularly the SchH community here in Colorado for the better part of 25-30+ years. I'll leave it at that for CoC reasons.


----------



## mnm

There are several schutzhund clubs in Colorado. Some USA (United Schutzhund Club of America) some DVG clubs, not sure about Ring Sport. I know from past experience, some clubs don't want to waste time with someone who's not interested in the sport and serious about it. But, I would suggest that you ask to go visit during training to get an idea, and then you can visit with some of the people there. I lived in Colorado for a couple of years. Goodluck!!


----------



## PXDesign

olaosa said:


> can anyone fill me in on which colorado breeders produce which kinds of dogs? I have tried to email almost all of them. Only 1 replied in the last 5 days and they are asking $3500. I would appreciate a PM from anyone on Crystal Creek, 5 peaks, rocky mountain, or any others that you all have experience with. I am looking in the 1000-2500 range. I really like the look of crystal creek's pups and parents. However, i believe he is behind on his applications and havent gotten a reply yet. Thanks for an info.
> 
> JR


Five Peaks does West German show lines. I was really impressed with the quality of Elaine's dogs - so much so that we'll be picking up one of Roy x Olivia's pups at the end of March.


----------



## Lobobear44

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I've heard some concers about RMGS because they breed lots of puppies as well, but in my opinion, they are running a business, and a successful business needs to have enough stock to keep up with demand. They seemed to have quite a lot of breeding stock, their kennels were clean, and their dogs seemed happy, well fed and well cared for.
> 
> So, in my opinion, there shouldn't be any problem with them having a constant supply of puppies, esepcially if the demand is there, and judging from their waiting list, I assume that there is.
> 
> They are a little more expensive than some of the other breeders, but you get what you pay for, as they say.
> 
> Do you recall the sire / dam of your little Bear? That's what I'm planning on naming mine, incidentally.


I know this thread is old. Rocky Mountain has had sick ill puppies that didn't leave good reviews through yelp, etc. So I'm concerned about those dogs, as others was dogs from their were fearful.


----------

